# DROPTINE ARCHERY Grand opening



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Droptine Archery and Outfitters would like you to join us on august 10th in celebration of the opening of our new store and 3d course. 

FREE HOG ROAST! Begins 3pm

3D SHOOT.... Begins at 12 noon, $10 entry fee. Must be 
registered by 11:45am. Prizes to be awarded in each class. If applicable.

Product reps. And pro staff will be on site!

We will have one day sale specials, prizes and giveaways!!!!

Come join us we are 1 1/2 miles east of US-127 on M-46 on the north side, watch for the big horse we are just to the east 
give us a call at 989-681-0555 for more info.

Droptine Archery & Outfitters, 1694 W. Monroe St Louis, Mi.


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a little add on,,,, Paul Penix, P.S.E. Regional sales rep. will be there to answer techinical and product questions and will have a ton of stuff to display,
Chip Wilson and Chad Bailey will aslo be there to display their seperate companies considerable product lines.


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

I shot their course a week ago and it was in good shape and a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing everyone out there Saturday!!


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Now at Droptine Archery....20-50 percent off most in store stock. See our Facebook page for details.


----------

